# Thank You Canadians. This Is Great.



## BrotherBart (Nov 21, 2014)

But would American fans have been able to finish O Canada?


----------



## bubbasdad (Nov 21, 2014)

Hell, most  folks can't finish a thought, much less the anthem.


----------



## begreen (Nov 21, 2014)

So true. Most Americans don't remember the words to our own anthem.


----------



## Ashful (Nov 21, 2014)

I think most people know the first verse... they just might not sing it entirely in order.

<-- descendant of F. Scott Key


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 21, 2014)

It was just a really nice thing to do. The Leafs were playing Nashville that night. That my friends are sports fans. Not team haters.

Not that I don't think all professional sports are a gigantic waste of money. They are.


----------



## Dix (Nov 21, 2014)

Saw this... awesome !!

And no, I don't know the words to O Canada, but I'm gonna check it out, and learn.


----------



## Rossco (Nov 22, 2014)

Iam not even Canadian and I know the words.

Ah well.


----------



## Hogwildz (Nov 22, 2014)

I had to say the pledge of allegiance the other night at a township hearing, haven't said that since high school.


----------



## Knots (Nov 22, 2014)

I'll admit - I don't know O Canada.  That was classy on their part.

I've been to every province in Canada and always had a great time.  I went on a solo motorcycle trip to the Maritimes.  Before I left people asked me if I'd me lonely.  Hah!  I met so many helpful and friendly people up there.  It was a blast.


----------



## Swedishchef (Nov 22, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> It was just a really nice thing to do. The Leafs were playing Nashville that night. That my friends are sports fans. Not team haters.
> 
> Not that I don't think all professional sports are a gigantic waste of money. They are.


Well said!

It was nice of them indeed!

Andrew


----------



## Swedishchef (Nov 22, 2014)

Knots said:


> I'll admit - I don't know O Canada.  That was classy on their part.
> 
> I've been to every province in Canada and always had a great time.  I went on a solo motorcycle trip to the Maritimes.  Before I left people asked me if I'd me lonely.  Hah!  I met so many helpful and friendly people up there.  It was a blast.
> 
> View attachment 145247


I know the words to both anthems. I don't think anybody would appreciate hearing me sing either of them....

ANdrew


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 22, 2014)

Probably non union stagehands.


----------



## Lake Girl (Nov 23, 2014)

Border towns especially play both anthems as routine for hockey games...  It's a nice gesture to show respect for both countries - players and fans!

My girls took ballet for about 10 years in the US ... they were always amazed that they knew more of the US history/geography than the US girls knew about Canada....


----------



## DBNH22 (Nov 25, 2014)

Lake Girl said:


> Border towns especially play both anthems as routine for hockey games...  It's a nice gesture to show respect for both countries - players and fans!
> 
> My girls took ballet for about 10 years in the US ... they were always amazed that they knew more of the US history/geography than the US girls knew about Canada....




What's really sad is when Canadians, Europeans, etc know more about American history than Americans.


----------



## begreen (Nov 25, 2014)

What, you mean Moses wasn't one of the founding fathers?


----------



## DBNH22 (Nov 25, 2014)

begreen said:


> What, you mean Moses wasn't one of the founding fathers?




NO, but his brothers Larry and Curly were.


----------



## Ashful (Nov 25, 2014)

I think it's the way it's taught in our schools, Dana.  I'm a huge fan of history now, particularly colonial era / rev. war, but had absolutely zero interest or appreciation for it coming out of high school.  I think a big part of my wake-up call was having a German once correct me on the dates of our own civil war, when I was in my early 20's.

History class in public school is more about memorizing dates and names, than learning about the flow of events, and how one affected the next.  This just does not work, for anyone with an analytical mind-set, as the connections required for internalization and deeper understand are just not presented.


----------



## Lake Girl (Nov 25, 2014)

When I started working on the family history, world events and dates became more relevant.  While I did OK in history classes in school, some dates/events just did not stick.  When you have family members that were involved in Civil and World Wars, worked reconstruction after the Boer War, left Ireland due to famine, left Germany just before unification, have family members just disappear and find out there were dyptheria or influenza outbreaks - you start asking more questions.  You start paying attention to those nuisance census in a different light because they help you track movements.  You realize the ease with which ancestors left their home countries and hopped the border between the US and Canada to work and live - not like it is today.  I guess I'm trying to say you need a context or point of view to look from ...

My kids all did an exercise in high school (Ontario) about their ancestors ... where they were originally from and when they left, what they did for work.  Broadens that perspective and maybe makes them ask why they left and what they were moving towards....


----------



## farmboy05 (Nov 26, 2014)

Some of it too is the news. How often do the news in Canada and other foreign countries talk about what's going on in the US? Our local paper has a story on something in Canada maybe a couple times a year? Lol. I think more Americans know more about the layout of the middle east then Canada just from news exposure. 

I'm sure that back when England was a super power that more non-Englanders knew abou England then a common Englander knew about some outside country. 

I'm positive though that them Canadians are just sitting up there waiting for us to forget all about them and then, BOOM! Surprise attack and we're all Canadians.  Lol [emoji6]


----------



## Ashful (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## splitoak (Dec 2, 2014)

This is America...the best place in all known creation......yes very classy


----------



## DBNH22 (Dec 2, 2014)

splitoak said:


> This is America...the best place in all known creation......yes very classy




To be fair we're hardly the only nation where a large portion of the population feels that way about their nation.  We're just more in the spotlight than pretty much every other nation.  When foreigners critisize America I often simultaneously understand their criticism and take offense to it.  It's like being in a family.  Everyone in the family knows uncle Pete is a drunk and everyone in town knows it too but it's only OK for the family to talk about it directly with other family members.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 2, 2014)

Dana B said:


> To be fair we're hardly the only nation where a large portion of the population feels that way about their nation.  We're just more in the spotlight than pretty much every other nation.  When foreigners critisize America I often simultaneously understand their criticism and take offense to it.  It's like being in a family.  Everyone in the family knows uncle Pete is a drunk and everyone in town knows it too but it's only OK for the family to talk about it directly with other family members.



Wait a minute . . . Uncle Pete is drinking again . . . why didn't anyone tell me about it?


----------



## splitoak (Dec 3, 2014)

Dana B said:


> To be fair we're hardly the only nation where a large portion of the population feels that way about their nation.  We're just more in the spotlight than pretty much every other nation.  When foreigners critisize America I often simultaneously understand their criticism and take offense to it.  It's like being in a family.  Everyone in the family knows uncle Pete is a drunk and everyone in town knows it too but it's only OK for the family to talk about it directly with other family members.


There you go with "feeling" and "fairness" its not a feeling..its the truth....so i guess "we believe in american exceptionalism like say the russians believe in russian exceptionalism...The United States of America has been the greatest force of good in the last century....


----------



## DBNH22 (Dec 4, 2014)

splitoak said:


> There you go with "feeling" and "fairness" its not a feeling..its the truth....so i guess "we believe in american exceptionalism like say the russians believe in russian exceptionalism...The United States of America has been the greatest force of good in the last century....




This post is borderline incoherent.  Not sure what you're trying to say.


----------



## Swedishchef (Dec 4, 2014)

All that to say it was nice of them to sing the anthem

And my singing ability sucks.



Andrew


----------



## Razo (Dec 5, 2014)

Don't worry, Pittsburgh has you covered...

http://ftw.usatoday.com/2014/10/pittsburgh-penguins-canada-anthem-ottawa


----------

